# Where to get stick insects?



## HerpLewis (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys, got some spare money lying around an was thinking about ordering myself a stick insect, does anyone know a good site to get these guys with a setup? All advice will be appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Your better off getting set ups from somewhere local, either a pet shop or anywhere with plastic tubs, buying set ups online will cost you a lot in postage costs.

That being said there are some good enclosures you can only get from exhibitions or online.

As for stick insects there are several places you can get from online, including the classifieds here although they are pretty tarantula heavy.
You'll have better luck with these 

Phasmid forum :: Stick insect discussion boards - Powered by vBulletin
BUG NATION • Index page
www.bugzuk.co.uk
Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier


Or if you like i have some Phenacephorus sepilokensis and possibly Orestes mouhotii for sale which are both pretty uncommon


----------



## HerpLewis (Jan 2, 2012)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Your better off getting set ups from somewhere local, either a pet shop or anywhere with plastic tubs, buying set ups online will cost you a lot in postage costs.
> 
> That being said there are some good enclosures you can only get from exhibitions or online.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for all the great information mate! I'll be sure to take your advice


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

If you want any _Extatosoma tiaratum_ I have clsoe to fifty now, from mature adults down to week old nymphs, I'd be willing to post you some 
: victory:


----------



## hull lad (Jan 12, 2012)

*e bay*

thers lots on ebay mate


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I use bugzuk, but shows are way better, you get ace bargains. My first mantis and set up was about £30 from bugzuk for a fairly common species, my second was £15 for a fairly unusual one.


----------



## HerpLewis (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm going to post a thread to see if the tub i have now is suitable an ill check all the places you've mentioned an look into it a bit more, thanks everyone


----------

